# What do you do for a living?



## precar (Apr 27, 2004)

What do the riders on this site do for a living?

I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.

To start, I'm a full-time university student with no time to ride except on weekends. To make matters worse, I live in the center of a big city with no car, so getting away to ride is really hard.

For this reason I'm thinking of taking up road riding.


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


I'm a shop rat and high school student. I also do odd jobs, like landscaping, mowing lawns, cutting/raking/tettering hay on my parents ranch, in a hope that i will soon have enough money to get my Blur right when the '05 stuff comes out. It wouldnt happen if i didn't get EP though......hahahahah. Also i try to ride every day, about a 4-5mile ride to a 6mile singletrack loop, but i've been slacking lately because i wake up at 1 in the afternoon.

-TS


----------



## kennbenny667 (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm also a full time college student. It's community college, so it's really like high school: part two. I worked my ass off for two and a half years to buy my bike. I float around positions in the service industry about every year or year and a half.


----------



## precar (Apr 27, 2004)

*Good for you*

Good for you guys. That's the way to go. Know what you want and then work for it.

I don't think I'll have anything in the Blur price-range for a few years since I'm working on going to graduate school next year. Education might be the way to go, but God knows how they rob you blind.


----------



## EMT (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm an EMT for Mohawk Ambulance in Albany and Schenectady NY. I'm also a Volly Firefighter in my home town of Scotia. I attend Hudson Valley Community College.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

I'm an elementary school teacher who saved up his money for a long time to buy an Enduro. I'm on summer vacation now so I ride every day. I often ride my bike to school. I teach the kids about fractions using gear ratios on my bike (how many times does the pedal go around vs how many times the pedals go around). The kids figured out there aren't really 27 different speeds since some are the same ratios. Fun.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Orthopaedic Surgeon*



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


I fix broken bones for a living. I'm pretty busy with other activities (tennis, dragon boating, softball) in addition to biking. I probably only get to ride once a week xc and maybe make it to a to Snow Summit maybe once a month to practice DH.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

*Public Health HIV testing coordinator*



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


i coordinate the hiv counseling and testing program for my local public health department. but this is pretty new, i've been at it a week now. before that, when i bought all my bikes, i worked for health services in hiv/aids education and prevention. county pay is better then the non-profit pay around here, so i could pay a bit more for my toys.

i also live a few miles/minutes from a 4000 acre park with about 35-40 miles of trails, mostly single track. but i did buy a road bike because of time constraints. nothing like heading out the driveway and already on your ride.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm a sous chef at a really busy high end restaurant. I work at 1pm until about midnight or a little later. I still have plenty of time to ride during the day and I have daylight before work year round. I had lots of extra income to buy bike stuff with, then I came up with the idea of spending 40K on culinary school even though I had 8 years of experiance already. Now I work a lot more with a much higher level of skill and make a lot less, but somehow I ride more and race more than ever and having more fun. 
Some day I'll buy my own restaurant. I want to be totally dependant on a college for customers. That way when the school is out I'll be closed. Hello winter break, summer vacation ect. Well made, mostly organic thoughtfull food that's inexpensive. Oh it needs to be in a building with apartments. The rents will pay the mortgage while the restaurant's closed. Anyone know of a spot let me know. I just need good biking near by, clean air and a positive prosperous town, with a college. Sorry I got a little carried away. That's more what I want to do than what I do.


----------



## djkellycx (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a regular 9-5 tech job (I work with electrians) but what pays for the bikes is DJ'ing, weddings 90% of the time. Saturdays are spoken for unless I go out real early but sundays are cool. When I DJ in nightclubs the differences between the cyclists that I ride with at 6:30am and the party people I play for from 9pm to 1:45am are hilarious. Cyclists' seem to go to bed at 9:30pm, while the clubs still have an hour before the party really starts. Jello-Shots or Powerbar Gel? Coffee or Jagermeister? Cycling and the hours I keep don't always agree but I love to do both.


----------



## Sliceback (Jun 1, 2004)

I am an aquatic ecologist. I do a lot with biological monitoring or surface water, stats, computers, legal mumbo jumbo etc.

I just happen to live in a premier moutain biking town and it takes me 12 minutes to hit dirt from my house or from my office. In the summer with days getting 16-17+ hours of daylight everyone can find time to ride!


----------



## Ringer X (Feb 21, 2004)

*My J-O-B*

I am employed by the people of the United States of America. I am serving overseas in the US Army.Been doing so for many years. My riding is limited, lately(911), but have been doing as much as possible. I am fourtunate enough to have a working wife and I make enough to sustain my passion for dirt and speed. My job has brought me and my bikes to places where most have never thought about going, and for that I am lucky. I have been to Asia, South America, Europe and all over the US. Being in the Army is tough but it has awsome benifits.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

djkellycx said:


> I have a regular 9-5 tech job (I work with electrians) but what pays for the bikes is DJ'ing, weddings 90% of the time. Saturdays are spoken for unless I go out real early but sundays are cool. When I DJ in nightclubs the differences between the cyclists that I ride with at 6:30am and the party people I play for from 9pm to 1:45am are hilarious. Cyclists' seem to go to bed at 9:30pm, while the clubs still have an hour before the party really starts. Jello-Shots or Powerbar Gel? Coffee or Jagermeister? Cycling and the hours I keep don't always agree but I love to do both.


That's funny all the people who I ride with are the ones shutting down the clubs, since this is Nevada that means at 3-4am. Last night we where out drinking until about 3am and we got up to ride at 9am. Of course by the time we got breakfast and packing outta the way we didn't reach the trail head until noon.

Anyway back to the topic. I work as a System Administrator, I mostly set my own hours and can come and go as I please. If the computers are working I can cut out early to go for a ride or come in late. It works great year around, in the winter I can slip off mid-week to go skiing and in the summer I can leave work around 4 to get a decent ride before dark.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm in information technology for a large casino chain. I wonder if I know space? Who do you work for in NV? I'm in south tahoe. And I also shut down the clubs, usually leave at 4-4:30am and my GF keeps me up till well after that usually. I just get up at noon or 1PM and go riding when its warm. 

As for affording the multi thousand dollar bike, I ride a motorcycle in the summer and my MTB costs more than my car.


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

special education teacher, middle school.
summers off, get to ride 2-3 days per week, have 2 kids of my own and can't wait to teach them to mountain bike (one is almost three and the other is on his second day of life)


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

*Graphic Designer*

I design yellow page ads for every Pacific Bell/SBC phone book in California and parts of Nevada. It's not very glamorous, but it pays pretty well, and the benefits are nice. I also do some freelance design out of my home - that's what pays for my bikes.


----------



## Hatter (May 18, 2004)

As my username says I'm a hatter. Actually, I own a retail hat store in the White Mountains of New Hampshire. Just made it through our first year. Working seven days a week has never been so much fun. I usually get out a couple times a week for a short ride through the woods.

SHAMELESS PLUG:

Check out www.getahaton.com for some cool hats!


----------



## Slugger (Mar 2, 2004)

*job*

Im a flight paramedic- worked a few xtra shifts over the winter for my bike (s) fund


----------



## Steven (Jun 27, 2004)

Recent college grad from sam houston state university, with a B.S. in Criminal Justice.

I am currently in the police academy in Houston TX, if all goes well I will become a police officer early next year.


regards,
Steven


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*what I do*

I rob fat republican fat cats, then kill and cook them for meat. due to their pampered lifestyles, they're tender and juicy, as good as veal without the animal abuse. and good for the environment, fewer bushies is good for the earth.. 
nothing wrong with road riding, the key is to live where there are lots of rural roads. Eastern PA comes to mind as a great place with countless routes. join a good road club that's into 100-plus mile excursions, great fun, great workouts, good people.


----------



## precar (Apr 27, 2004)

*Tolerance + discipline = good riding!*

Interesting professions...all over the board basically. Some people work jobs that I didn't even think existed, like the yellow pages graphic designer. But come to think of it, that's a pretty good job considering that just the state of California has more people than the entire country of Canada, so the market for yellow page spots should be a pretty decent one.

As for the guys who drank and went to bed at 3am only to get up at 9am to ride, damn.

Actually since I'll be going off to graduate school, one of my key criterion is going somewhere with nice mountain biking. God knows how many years it'll take to get a doctorate, so I don't want to be stuck somewhere boring with no opportunities for riding. If anyone knows any good universities with awesome nearby riding, give me a shout.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


 Been a retail baker most o' my working life...due to a turn of events a few years ago I developed epilepsy, outta the blue ....SOOOoooo, now am a fulltime househusband (am physically able to work, but can't drive unless seizure-free for 6 months, which seeems to elude me...bah !!!). Luckily, my seizures are very limited (1 or 2 per year) and my wife makes good money as a Registered Vascular Tech for a surgical group - she bought me my Fuel as a birthday present a few years ago....how's THAT for love ??? LOL 

- Fuelish


----------



## fantom1 (May 31, 2004)

College student by day, deliver food and pizzas by night. Summertime rules; Im on the bike a minimum of 2 hours a day right now.


----------



## Trailsnail (Apr 3, 2004)

In the army too. Work shifts and every third day is a 24 hour shift with my only day off. Try to get out all that I can, but it is hard. Bikes? Hell I am still riding a 99 Iron Horse, G-out till the bills are paid next year. It's all a part of life, that and a wife that don't understand.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

*Army of One!*

I'm in the military, as my board name can attest to, and work with communications. Everything from plain 'ol telephones to high-speed tactical satellite radios. I love my job, since it's taken me all across this great land of ours and points outside. I used to do lunch rides on post, but I've been pretty occupied with work to cut out in the middle of the day. But I do find time to get in a couple of miles on the local trails. Now if only the Army will send me to Italy or Germany...


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Fuelish said:


> Been a retail baker most o' my working life...due to a turn of events a few years ago I developed epilepsy, outta the blue ....SOOOoooo, now am a fulltime househusband (am physically able to work, but can't drive unless seizure-free for 6 months, which seeems to elude me...bah !!!). Luckily, my seizures are very limited (1 or 2 per year)
> 
> - Fuelish


That sucks, I recommend moving to a state with a shorter period of time on your driving restrictions. Careful though you could end up in MN where the time frame is one year. Also depends on when your twitching takes place. You may be able to drive it is a night time only type of condition. I'm not avicating breaking the law, but you need to live too. BTW Is your doctor required by law to share your medical file with the law there?


----------



## C.Savage (Mar 30, 2004)

*Navy*

For the past 10 years, probably will do another 10. The cool thing is I have never been stationed on a ship so I have been able to ride anytime and pretty much can buy any bike I want (with a couple months of saving).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

crux said:


> I'm not avicating breaking the law, but you need to live too. BTW Is your doctor required by law to share your medical file with the law there?


Good idea. Maybe he'll "bend the law" and seize while driving and run over a few bikers.


----------



## RickP (May 10, 2004)

*Cpa*

I'm a 41 year old CPA. Formally a partner at a very large firm and now a Sr. VP at a publicly traded company. I have been riding mountain bikes for a few years now and I am in love with it. I ride mostly on the weekends (can't ride during the week at all, due to average 11 to 12 hour days). Lately, I have been working weekends as well. The work has been hard, but the nice thing is it does afford me the ability to have pretty much any bike I want. Currently, riding a SC Heckler for cross country and just got a SC VP Free for free ride and down hill. Selling my SC bullit. Just wish I had a little more time to ride them.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> I'm in information technology for a large casino chain. I wonder if I know space? Who do you work for in NV?


I work for the University in Reno.


----------



## FloppyRN (Jun 22, 2004)

I only work 3 times a week as a full time Registered Nurse here in Bay Area. My pay is in excess of 100K a year. The only downside is I still can't afford to buy a house in a nice area without a wife with a job


----------



## precar (Apr 27, 2004)

*Nice pay!*



FloppyRN said:


> I only work 3 times a week as a full time Registered Nurse here in Bay Area. My pay is in excess of 100K a year. The only downside is I still can't afford to buy a house in a nice area without a wife with a job


How many years did it take you to reach that pay level? Just curious 'cause I've got a few friends studying nursing.


----------



## Laura (Feb 15, 2004)

Utilization review in an inpatient drug rehab. Basically I gather info. and call the evil insurance company to say, "Please Oh Please, can crack addict "B" stay another day?"


----------



## sstaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Going into my second year in University, working on my B.Comm. But that's really only my back-up plan (opening my own business or something, not sure yet). 

I plan to get my pilot's license after school. Been dreaming of that for as long as I can remember... Then find work anywhere possible doing that.


----------



## precar (Apr 27, 2004)

*Haha!*



Laura said:


> Utilization review in an inpatient drug rehab. Basically I gather info. and call the evil insurance company to say, "Please Oh Please, can crack addict "B" stay another day?"


Nice job Laura! Do you look forward to work every morning??


----------



## MidAtlanticXCer (May 21, 2004)

*Physicist*

I picked up MTB riding in grad school. Now that I can afford nice bikes, I rarely have the time to ride them. Although that is due far more to the baby than the job (enjoy the return to sleeplessness, billybobzia!).


----------



## berrywise (Jan 15, 2004)

manwhore.

pay is surprisingly good and I have flexible hours.


----------



## quicksilver girl (Jun 3, 2004)

i've spent my post-college years teaching and working with kids at camps of various kinds. great work, but sadly little coin. my bike was a graduation present, which makes it elderly and a little cranky, but still a loyal steed. one fine day my husband will graduate from grad school and then i will find my dream ride if it takes skipping a loan payment to do so 
by the way, otis...the restaurant idea sounds ideal for a little place called boulder, colorado. university town that would just eat up (excuse the pun) the kind of food/atmosphere you describe. good luck with that!


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

i buy used, so that really helps me to be able to afford this expensive hobby. I am a college graduate with an Associates Degree in Business Software Applications, but having a job is touch and go due to the bad economy, at the rare times i am employed i make far less than what i am worth. Thank god i still live at home with my parents.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

space said:


> I work for the University in Reno.


What are the clubs like down there anyway? I only know about babinga because of a friend that goes there sometimes. Up here we've got $5-10 entry and $1 drinks at altitude thur and sun nights. And the ever popular locals night at neros on monday, also dollar drinks.


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

*Occupational Therapist*

I work with preschoolers and elementary school age kids in an inner city school during the day. I get all school holidays, wtih pay  , and almost 4 weeks off in the summer without pay  . After school I make visits to homes to work with elderly, homebound people with various disabilites. I could work my arse off and make loads of money, but enjoying my time off is way more important to me. I love my profession, but still want to hit the lottery so I can quit and spend quality time enjoying my leisure activities!!


----------



## welsh0913 (Jul 4, 2004)

High school student (Senior year next year  ) and student intern at The Paul and Phyills School of Advanced International Studies (SAIS) at Johns Hopkins Univeristy. Pay is pretty decent, got a 5% raise effective July 1st


----------



## weasy (Jan 13, 2004)

*IT Architect*

I work for an OEM that sells large Wintel based servers (greater than 8 way). I specialize in performance tuning and configuration of large systems. I get to play with million dollar computer configurations and cutting edge technology and then go talk to customers and tell them why they should buy our hardware and how to make it perform.

It's a hardware weenies dream job....


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm in law enforcement. The schedule actually lets me ride 3-4 times a week.


----------



## chainsmoker (Apr 20, 2004)

*air traffic controller*

shift work, so alot of rides in the middle of the week, trail all to myself.

j


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*I hold up a cardboard sign @ I-26 exit 33 in Asheville*

"Will ride mtn bikes for Beers and Powerbars"


I actually I do I.T. in Nashville, TN (I was so spoiled by Asheville).
I get paid to surf and tell people, "Reboot".


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*I work at a an office*



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


I work at a cardio-vascular surgical practice and do all the filing of the medical records and answer the calls/direct patients to their examination rooms, etc...Its a good paying job for my first one ($10/hour) but a tad stressful. If I misfile one sheet of paper like maybe the write-up for a certain operation and the patient decides to sue for it, we can't prove anything so we get screwed for a coupla mil. Malpractice pays but the insurance overhead skyrockets anyway...


----------



## jksu2000 (Apr 8, 2004)

*family physician resident*

i hear you about picking grad schools with good biking... i was in boston for med school and there was decent singletrack and pretty technical riding in the area despite late of monster mountains/hills. the rocky new england terrain taught me the benefit of full suspension!

may do a sports medicine fellowships after residency here in southern california.

been biking since jr. high/high school, 1st for transportation, later kicking around some dirt in the local trails in the sf bay area, later some recreational road cycling in college, mtn bike when i worked in colorado for 2 year before med school... now i'm back to the fireroad/singletrack here in so cal and have lance fever, riding the road bike more and getting in on a few centuries.

john



precar said:


> Interesting professions...all over the board basically. Some people work jobs that I didn't even think existed, like the yellow pages graphic designer. But come to think of it, that's a pretty good job considering that just the state of California has more people than the entire country of Canada, so the market for yellow page spots should be a pretty decent one.
> 
> As for the guys who drank and went to bed at 3am only to get up at 9am to ride, damn.
> 
> Actually since I'll be going off to graduate school, one of my key criterion is going somewhere with nice mountain biking. God knows how many years it'll take to get a doctorate, so I don't want to be stuck somewhere boring with no opportunities for riding. If anyone knows any good universities with awesome nearby riding, give me a shout.


----------



## space (May 25, 2004)

big_slacker said:


> What are the clubs like down there anyway? I only know about babinga because of a friend that goes there sometimes. Up here we've got $5-10 entry and $1 drinks at altitude thur and sun nights. And the ever popular locals night at neros on monday, also dollar drinks.


Ummm...the clubs here all suck really, the only reason I've gone to one in the last year is either cheap drinks or the fact the women wanted to go. Last time I was at Pacific Beach Club, which used to be some other club, they had dollar drinks with a five dollar cover for men and women for free. The Breakaway which is a college bar has womens night twice a week, guys can buy a wristband for $5 and drink beer all night, women get dollar drinks. The Pub has good pizza and from 5-6pm they have happy hour, friday nights after 6:30 they have half price pizza. Really I just go where ever my friends happen to be and I stay until they kick us out or we decide to find a new spot to drink  If you like beer and good food I recommend Great Basin Brewery in Sparks. Thursday night the hot-spot in the summer is the farmers market, in Sparks. I have a friend who bounces at Bubingia but he spends the summer as a wildland firefighter so I don't even bother going, even though it is a decent club, I just don't like waiting in line like everyone else.

Note some information may be out of date, I don't drink nearly as much as I used to. As part of my goal to stop being fat. In any case there are plenty of cool places to hang out and get a few drinks at all times of day and night. However, the clubs for the most part suck.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

*Active Duty Navy*

17 years and counting. Have done a variety of jobs, including flying off carriers (more than 300 times!). Getting ready to go to the Naval War College for a Master's... and some good New England riding, both MTB and road. Maybe Germany after that for a "joint job".

As for grad schools near good riding? What about UW (University of Washington)? Or WWU, in Bellingham? UW offers pretty much anything you want, not sure about WWU, but there's great riding all over the place up there.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*in house counsel*

In-house counsel for a group of small insurance and financial services companies. Attorney + insurance company = yes, I am evil. But being evil pays well, and gets me out the door by 4:30 every day except Friday, when we close at 3. So there. Beats working for a living.


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Another Graphic Designer here...*

I'm a freelance graphic/web designer, and I'm currently working under contract with a well-known tech company. Unlike P-Funk, the job doesn't pay well and I have zero benefits -- but I enjoy my work and it's been a great experience so far.

I'm just happy that I can pay my bills and buy myself some bike-related goodies once in a while.

K-Zero


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'll play....*

...I have worked quite a few different jobs, but am currently managing inside sales for a bike component manufacturer(if you don't know, don't ask, I like to keep job and net surfing seperate). Before this job I spent time as a shop rat, rock climbing guide/instructor, veterinary tech, day care, and camp counselor.

I have a Bachelor's in Comparitive Religion from Cal State Fullerton.....

That's about it. Oh, I weigh 155 and am 5'11.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*food*

18.5 years --Army--last ten as a food advisor--currently Chief warrant Officer 3 serving in Iraq--basically I make happen what the field grades (MAJ/COL/Gen) want, while at the same time making sure the soldiers get what they deserve. The job would be similar to a district or area manager for a restaurant chain. I'm in Iraq ubtil at least December.

As mentioned earlier military bennies are good--lots of travel--I will have to say it was better before 9-11. The pay is not bad either for us mid grade and higher officers.

My MBA is finally in hand and I'll likely try to put it in use in a few years at a GS federal job-maybe DOL--or maybe a civilian job in TX--that way I could chase a PhD with Nova Southern which has an Austin campus---hmmm--endless possibilities--all good as long as I get to buy my toyz and ride 'em plenty.

Speaking of toyz as soon as I get outta here I'm eyeing either a K2 Team, a Stumpjumper disc or a Kona King Kikapu.

Yes, life is good.


----------



## stinkykonaboy (May 17, 2004)

*freeloader*

i was a carpenter after i graduated i planned on doing it for a year then going to college again.. a skillsaw cut my left hand up pretty bad and now im getting paid not to do anything im getting ready for fall semester to start but untill then i have no job and free money every other week ...... i ride alot and i skied almost every day last winter


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

*Air Force guy*

Nice to see other military guys out riding about.

Been in for 16 years, 10 as an aircraft mechanic and six now as a Flight Engineer. Now the only time I'm out in the elements for more than an hour or two is strictly by choice. Biked a little in Central CA back in the dark ages (92-95), gave it up for...... motorcycles, I think. Got on a fitness kick soon after turning 31 or so, and started riding three years ago here in sunny and ohmy****inggodit's hot Okinawa, Japan.

Usually ride both weekend days, and maybe a couple road rides during the week, this place is great for road riding. Weather permitting, naturally. It's amazing outside the US how considerate people are for bicylists, at least here in Japan.

Hopefully off to Germany in December, everybody cross your fingers, otherwise it's back to Oklahoma City. Not that there's anything wrong with OKC, but let's face it, I've been there before, and it's certainly not Germany.

Rich


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*do?*

I tell cops, firemen and paramedics where to go. As a sideline, I show tourists trails.


----------



## Erok (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm a Cabinetmaker. I work for an exhibit house that builds large scale trade show exhibits for just about any industry you can think of.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

My real job is full-time "wrench" at the local bike shop. I went to school to become a graphic designer, but the market is so slow that finding a job is near impossible. So, I do free-lance graphic design from home when odd jobs come up.

I also race for the Cateye Enduro Professional Mountain Bike Team. It's doesn't pay the bills, but the hard work of getting on this team has allowed me use my money to by other stuff other than new bikes and parts.

The bottom line....Work hard at whatever you do. It will all pay off in the long run.


----------



## mtnkiwi (Mar 29, 2004)

*English teacher*

in Japan. I work at elementary schools so i finish by about 3.30pm, sometimes 1.30 if I'm lucky. I get to go riding every day, there are some pretty cool tracks within rideable distance. Shimano is cheap here, especially when you are friends with the blokes at the LBS. Heading up to Fujimi panorama next weekend, 7weeks holiday to fill riding.


----------



## El Juano (Jan 23, 2004)

'Nother military guy. USAF Security Forces guy. Currently teaching Air Base Defense in Germany, and looking for more trails to ride. Also trying to decide what I want to be when I grow up...


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

*Software *****

Sell newsroom automation systems to Radio Stations.

Kinda like 'Greeaattt - 500 it is!!" 

Pays the bills.

GF


----------



## AndyE (Dec 30, 2003)

*I want your job*



space said:


> Anyway back to the topic. I work as a System Administrator, I mostly set my own hours and can come and go as I please. If the computers are working I can cut out early to go for a ride or come in late. It works great year around, in the winter I can slip off mid-week to go skiing and in the summer I can leave work around 4 to get a decent ride before dark.


I'm a LAN Admin for an investment bank in Manhattan, in by 8:00am out at 5:00pm with 45 min - 1hr commute (it's only 10 miles) unfortunately biking in isn't an option.


----------



## Soupboy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Free Range Chinchilla Rancher*

milking them's a beeyatch as they are vicious, vicious little creatures.

Never, I repeat never, look them directly in the eye.

Sean

- Oh yeah, in my spare time I also work for a private equity group.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

That really sucks alot. I used to have siezures several times a year, almost weekly sometimes. I feel your pain. MIne were from a head injury. They went away for some unknown reason. Oddly enough they went away when I started mountain biking. It's been years now. I still have other problems, but no more siezures and lots of biking.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*Evil Attorney types.....*



Earthpig said:


> Attorney + insurance company = yes, I am evil.


An interesting breed. I'm IT Director for a law firm. Keeping attorneys doing what they do and provide the toys to do so.
Add that to a busy family, riding is mostly limited to once a week.

Werner


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*L.e.o.*

I'm a detective-sergeant for a south Florida police department. I supervise our economic crimes unit and crime scene unit. I work overtime whenever I feel the need for a new toy..


----------



## true_grit (Feb 5, 2004)

*Too much, too late...*

I'm a systems manager ( electrical engineer ) making six figures. I can finally afford the really cool toys but I sacrificed my prime riding years to get here. For years I worked full time and went to school at nights. Then came the family and new demands for my time. Thirty years later I'm the old [email protected]@rd on a $4500 bike with the top of the line riding gear getting smoked by kids in blue-jeans and sneakers on single speeds. Moral of the story - you can't put a price on quality of life... Life is too short to drink cheap beer... Girls with big [email protected] have big @sses. Girls with little [email protected] have little @sses. That's the way it goes. God doesn't fock around, he's a fair guy.


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Late to the party*

I can afford a mid-level mountain bike and accessories because I've been steadily employed for 23 years as an analytical chemist. Wish I could believe that anything I do makes the world a better place, but have to settle for paying the bills. Pay attention to your career choices you college students.

I only got serious(?) about mountain biking last year, so even though my knees creak and my back is sore, I make up for it with a near total ignorance of basic riding technique. My shins and forearms look like I pray to the Goddess of Extra Sharp Gravel. Still, I'm having more fun than ought to be legal.

Walt


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Contracts Administrator*

Ride what you can afford. If you want something bad enough, you will find a way. If not, you will keep asking others how they do it.

Oh, and always pay cash. Except for a house, I can't think of anything worth getting in debt for. Not a car, not a bike, not a wedding, nothing. Once you owe money, someone else owns you.


----------



## rekre8 (Apr 21, 2004)

*IT Geek @ AEC*

IT geek at a design/build construction firm - 9 yrs, and 3 wks vacation is not enough, but if you take 2 days around memorial, labor, and independence days, you find that 6 days of vacation has landed you three 5-day trips, and you can still take an almost 2 wk vacation in the fall, or play around with extra days off around easter or turkeyday for a long trip . . .

I also write the occassional article for local newspapers or outdoor mags, which drops $100 into my pocket at odd times. (shameless plug for  DirtRag)

On saving money to buy the toys, it's just a matter of what's important. 'Ferinstance, my honey and I aren't into going out to bars or concerts, and we don't want kids (kids are expensive), and our idea of a great romantic weekend includes camping in a national forest - costs gas to get there, and food you'd eat anyway.

Once you get to a point when you aren't living paycheck to paycheck (took me several years post college to get there), don't change your lifestyle, just ignore your savings balance. I find arranging for direct deposit & a standard allowance from an ATM really allows me to ignore my balance and live on the cash I have on me. Then the unspent balance slowly grows until one day you look at it and say, "Wow, I can get myself a new bike this spring!"


----------



## huddled_mass (Jun 18, 2004)

software geek. I sit in a dark room and write code whenever I get caught surfing the web.


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

*the perfect job*

I clean the dirty bottoms of poor people.


----------



## bluronthetrails (Apr 25, 2004)

*bad times*



stinkykonaboy said:


> i was a carpenter after i graduated i planned on doing it for a year then going to college again.. a skillsaw cut my left hand up pretty bad and now im getting paid not to do anything im getting ready for fall semester to start but untill then i have no job and free money every other week ...... i ride alot and i skied almost every day last winter


damn man thats gotta suck to have your hand all torn up. How bad man? Have all your motor skills returned yet? ....very sorry to hear that man. I can't imagine my life without the use of both hands..especially fixing my bike, filing at work etc...


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Federal Bureaucrat*

I work for the State Department.

I sock away $20 - 30.00 per paycheck to save up for bike-related expenses.


----------



## jakey (Jan 27, 2004)

*another graphic designer*

I work as the designer/prepress guy at a medium sized print shop.

I do freelance, design and web design to pay for bike stuff. Not that I get near enough of that though.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*

Avionic Systems Engineer. I design aircraft computer applications. Currently doing military radio applications. Bike to work each day, trail ride on weekends. Life is good.


----------



## C.Savage (Mar 30, 2004)

Actually if you look up a cost of living index for various city's you'll see that 100k is about the norm for the Bay area. But the down side is you can't afford to purchase a house or like the post said live in a nice hood. But the upside is that people want to live in the city for that big dolla, so less city folks out on the trails yah!


----------



## Jared (Jun 22, 2004)

*I work for the Gov't*

and get to play with expensive toys, drive new 4x4's, shoot cool guns and occasionaly get paid to ride my mtn bike where grizzlies rule. If I want a new toy, I save for a month, buy my wife a present, and myself a bigger present.

A college education, some common sense and clean record go a long way.


----------



## taco (Dec 30, 2003)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> 18.5 years --Army--last ten as a food advisor--currently Chief warrant Officer 3 serving in Iraq--basically I make happen what the field grades (MAJ/COL/Gen) want, while at the same time making sure the soldiers get what they deserve. The job would be similar to a district or area manager for a restaurant chain. I'm in Iraq ubtil at least December.
> 
> As mentioned earlier military bennies are good--lots of travel--I will have to say it was better before 9-11. The pay is not bad either for us mid grade and higher officers.
> 
> ...


Excellent choice. I do enjoy riding my King Kikapu at BLORA.

I bought it at Barnfield's Raging Isle Sports in Haleiwa. Do miss the Hawaiian trails.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

El Juano said:


> 'Nother military guy. USAF Security Forces guy. Currently teaching Air Base Defense in Germany, and looking for more trails to ride. Also trying to decide what I want to be when I grow up...


I think that might be overrated, I want to be 23 and become a shop rat when I retire. No kids, no debts, all Rich, all fun!!

Rich


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

crux said:


> That sucks, I recommend moving to a state with a shorter period of time on your driving restrictions. Careful though you could end up in MN where the time frame is one year. Also depends on when your twitching takes place. You may be able to drive it is a night time only type of condition. I'm not avicating breaking the law, but you need to live too. BTW Is your doctor required by law to share your medical file with the law there?


Ummmm, as far as I know (and not that I'm contemplating moving for a long long time, if ever) but 6 mos is about the standard minimum for thos with sz disorders to refrain from driving. And, no, docs in my state are not required to report the condition....I do drive, on occasion, if absolutely necessary ....come Oct, 'twil be my 6 mos up and can look to going back to work AGAIN !!! <sigh> .... Epilepsy sucks...I trust myself, but wifey isn't keen on me goin' out on my own on my bike, even though I've never had a problem while riding....oh, well....


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Just finishing up my last year of school for massage therapy  Very excited to start working so I can afford to start spending some cash on bike upgrades (like a new fork) 

b_r


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*A poll, o.k., I'll bite!*



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


I teach 2nd grade, and summer school 2nd grade, for a bit of extra cash,(a couple days a month or less) I feed metal to CNC machines at my best friends Machine Tool shop, (GAWD, but that is a very BORING job, but my friend pays me well!!!!!).


----------



## hotlaksa (Feb 11, 2004)

*Interior+Graphic Designer*

Designing mostly retail fitouts - shops, bars, cafe and the odd house and office etc. 
Never enough cash for the toys. Just gotta keep chipping away at it. 
I do the odd graphics job on the side to keep the cash flow up. 
I ride to work every day, and trails on the weekends. 
Always dreaming of some sweet single trail...

It's a bit chilly here in OZ at the moment. 
I'm getting jealous of all the sunny photos from up north.


----------



## Hecubus (Jan 12, 2004)

Just another IT/Network guy here for one of the major (or THE major now I think) computer equipment manufactuers. The pay is good enough that I really don't need to do any significant saving up to buy highend bike parts and toys. Hours are somewhat flexible and I can ride early and come in a little later in mornings or leave a bit early if everything is running smoothly. The only major problem is that due to the obvious unpredictability of this line of work its hard to get into a good training schedule. Some weeks I can ride 6 days a week, others only on saturday and sunday.


----------



## rbart4506 (Dec 22, 2003)

*Civil Design Technician*

I'm a civil design technician for a consulting engineering firm. We provided consulting services to golf course developers in Southern Ontario....Sounds fancy *laugh*....

In laymans terms, I sit in front of a computer all day and use AutoCAD and LDD to design and create drawings that allow the contractor to build various features of the golf course. I take care of the parking lots, internal roadways and drainage system...

It's an interesting job at times and boring at other times...

I've been doing this for about 7 years and used a crap load of overtime about 4 years ago to feed my MTB addiction (3 bikes in about 18 months). Lately it's been the tax refund and bonus that has been keeping the bikes going. Of course buying a house and pending marriage haven't helped.

Hopefully next year things will settle down and I'll have some extra cash lying around to buy the next dream bike....Whatever that is...

Rich


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm a network admin who is now covering the accounting and HR duties in the small company where I work. I've recently acquired financial analyst responsibilities for a portion of our biggest DOD contract. So maybe I'm a financial analyst who covers all of our in-house net/admin, acct. and HR duties and hating life. who has time to ride?


----------



## tbar (Feb 27, 2004)

mtnkiwi said:


> in Japan. I work at elementary schools so i finish by about 3.30pm, sometimes 1.30 if I'm lucky. I get to go riding every day, there are some pretty cool tracks within rideable distance. Shimano is cheap here, especially when you are friends with the blokes at the LBS. Heading up to Fujimi panorama next weekend, 7weeks holiday to fill riding.


That's my plan for next year, hope to get in JET and get assigned up North or near biking/skiing area. Does it help to be super fluent in Japanese to make the job work out best?


----------



## tbar (Feb 27, 2004)

*It*

Full time student, part time developer at a company that lets me focus on school. The secret to working part time and still making enough money is keeping a network of friends to hook you up with the sweet jobs when they come available.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Marketing Reseach Analyst. Ho-hum. Studied environmentalism in school. Has nothing to do w/ my current occupation though. Not a lot of money, but enough. I have time, can afford great bike stuff, and have trails within a 7 mile radius.


----------



## RideOrDieDan (Jun 21, 2004)

if you call checking out MTB'ing forms and trading stocks online at work a job, then I guess I have one. other than that I just collect a paycheck everyother friday.

but I am happy! I have been told that is what matters.


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

*Computer Guy*

I'm a computer guy at a software company specializing graphics automation for broadcast and cable television. Oddly enough, I don't have cable and my TV barely works.

I do web programming, installations (occasionally), training (sometimes), and licensing. Though for the past couple of weeks I've been writing a manual, which --- and I know this might be hard to believe --- is not that much fun.


----------



## tazdag (Apr 8, 2004)

*Hazardous Waste*

I'm a chemist by training in the hazardous waste treatment industry. I stated as a bench chemist analyzing waste samples and worked up to designing treatments to meet land disposal restrictions. Have been a lab manager, operations supervisor, production manager and materials manager. 
After about 17 years in the industry, I've come to realize that hazardous waste is really nothing more than really complicated garbage. There is little you can do to set yourself apart from your competition. Oh yeah, if you screw up, the consequences are dire. In my early years doing chemical treatment review, I missed the hazard of one particular chemical, and even though the amount being treated was very small (a couple ounces) the workers lungs were scarred. Sobering responsibilty.
It's a good job, but has fairly limited options. I've got a great position with moderate pay, but typically I work 50-55 hours per week, so my weekday riding is usually my road commute, 17 miles each way.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

*Newspapers*

My current ride, an 02 Giant Rainier, was paid for with newspaper money!


----------



## speedfreek (Jan 31, 2004)

*nothing*

 i need a job, to payfor my bikes but i am only 14, bummer, huh


----------



## BigDigger (Mar 29, 2004)

Litigation Attorney. Because sueing people is fun.


----------



## Slugger (Mar 2, 2004)

*Thank you*

Seems to be quite a few of you in some branch of the military...quite simply would like to say
Thank you!!!! As far as Im concerned, the Govt should pay for your bikes


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

precar said:


> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.


I am in sales for a high-end car dealership and while I am very lucky to make a comfortable living now, back in the day I still managed to have really nice bikes while my wife and I were in school. It was all about priorities. Cycling is truly my passion and I have never once felt guilty about spending money on bikes.


----------



## oceansizess (Jan 12, 2004)

*Aviation Maintenance Tech*

I work for an airline fixing planes, prior to that I was in the Army fixing helicopters. I love my job 4 days on 3 off and work nights.


----------



## geddy2112 (Jul 14, 2004)

I work for a rural telephone company in Utah. Will be going in the Air Force here in November. Install DSL internet, install telephone cables to houses, splices, fiber-optic cable....Not the greatest but ya do what ya do.


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*Underemployed Midwesterner*

Stuck punching keys at an advertising agency, and to make up for that I'm involved with the local and state mountain bike clubs. I do design and editing for both clubs. My non profit work is more rewarding than my for profit work.

How to afford the bikes. Closeouts are my friend, as are used parts, and my limited mechanical ablities. I've sold some wheels and parts to help fund my addiction. Also manage to take a few bucks from the monthly budget to get a shiny new bike toy (tm).

Work isn't the time suck for riding, it's the three kids (ages 3, 3, 4). Love 'em dearly, but until I convince myself I need a set of lights, riding will not be an everyday occurance.

JmZ



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*Raging Isle..*

..I knew they were a K2 dealer; I thought The Bike Shop was the only Kona dealer. I'll have to check them both out.

I hope you enjoy the BLORA trails as much as I did when I was stationed at hood fromm 99 to 03. I used to love flying through Apache run and flying up the trail section right before Shady Hollow. Ahh Snake and Sidewinder and miefield. All sections I loved. Hopefully the Belton County Bike Club guyz and galz are keeping the trails in great shape. I read something where John Bolin (locosgringos) had the subaru texas trail docs there for some help and that's good.

The trails in HI are humid--but I cant wait to tackle Maunawili again--as well as Aeia, Kahukus, Hauula etc.

Thanks for giving the kikapu a thums up--I've really been torn between the stumpjumper and the kikapu. It will be my 1st full suspension bike, I guess I ought to ride both before I decide. By the time I get back the 05s should be arriving.



taco said:


> Excellent choice. I do enjoy riding my King Kikapu at BLORA.
> 
> I bought it at Barnfield's Raging Isle Sports in Haleiwa. Do miss the Hawaiian trails.


----------



## Shockee (Jan 16, 2004)

*crossroads*

Not a hatter, but wear many hats: Full time mature student in 4th year psychology, trying to enter law school (also wait listed for dental hygiene and considering an MBA). Manager of my wife's burgeoning dental practice - I'm not often busy, but sometimes it's a full-time job. Resisting embarking on a career in real estate development, but the opportunity is begging for me. Living in Canada with my wife's high income, I am wary to start any entry job because I will be paying income tax at very high rates  . Fortunately, bike stuff is government subsidized in BC (no prov tax)


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am a husband to a beautifull wife and a father to two wonderfull children. For 8 hours a day I am a Systems Specialist for Custom House Global Foreign Exchange. I am struggling to get a new bike, just bought a Dirtbag and now trying to get as many deals on parts as posible. I also run www.rjwb.com.


----------



## roland w. (Jul 14, 2004)

I am in sales and have more money then sense.  Juts got back into biking after a break of a decade or so and am currently biking every day for at least an hour.


----------



## warlock^_^ (Feb 12, 2004)

Project Engr/Planning Engr for a company who designs, procure & construct petroleum refineries, gas plants, petrochemical plants.

Used to be in design (Chemical Engr) but got fed up with the idea of "Vented to Atmosphere" whenever I look at the process line's P&ID  

but hey...it hlps me pay for my bikes


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Mechanical Engineer*



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


Currently working for a medical device company in central NJ, doing product development. Soon to be moving to northern Florida, hopefully to find work in the same field. My wife got a job there, and real estate is way more affordable than in central NJ.

We have the time to ride after work and one or both days on the weekend, weather permitting of course. My wife & I each have a full suspension MTB, a steel hardtail, and a steel road bike. I have a bonus bike - a rigid titanium singlespeed - which is getting a lot of use. I work on all the bikes and buy everything on sale, so it's really not that expensive to have "a lot" of bikes.

We split the riding between MTBing (for fun) and road biking (for fitness & convenience).

JMJ


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

RN working in my local community hospital's ICU. nights. three 12-hour shifts a week. wearing comfortable pajama-like garments to work. my work wardrobe budget is zippo. i get to do and see all sorts of fun, gross stuff, and some aspects of humanity i'd rather not. i actually like what i do for a living. plenty of time to ride/play on the front range. decent $$. not rich, but not poor. the girlfriend and i together *might* be able to afford a house somewhere, sometime. 
oh yeah, and i'm my girlfriend's *****.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

*Managing Strategic Investments for a Major Bank...*

i've been at this for a long time and am fortunate to make a good living and to have an understanding wife alongside our three kids. biking is a recent passion for this older (40's) guy but i really love the time i get to be on the bike. it's sure taken my golf game down a couple of notches however..

i'm also enjoying riding with my son (just turning 10 in a couple of weeks) and occaisonally with my wife on easier trails.

lastly i'm starting to hook up with some of the other local bay area riders and realize that the sense of community is one of the best things about this sport.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

I am a surfboard builder in Hawaii.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Shaper? Who do you work for?*

I'm just an old east coast surfer with an interest in the sport.


----------



## griffinsurfboard (Jul 14, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> I'm just an old east coast surfer with an interest in the sport.


 I build boards for Town&Country,Surfboards Hawaii and my own label 
Sunset Point


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Thanks*

Just curious


----------



## bioyuki (Jul 10, 2004)

precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


I'm a full-time student at Berkeley. Over the summer I work as a paralegal at a law firm and during the school year I'm working as photo editor for the Daily Cal.


----------



## NappyT (Jun 3, 2004)

*SBC DSL Technical Support Manager*

During the day I am a Technical Support manager for SBC. During the evening I am a graduate student at UOP. I am fortunate enough to ride 2-4 days a week on average all year round. 

My secret to always having money for bike stuff and riding often is having a wife who loves to ride just as much as I do. Being a DINK helps too.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*Consultant*

I've been a shop wrench for 11 years. Stopped working at the [last in a long line] shop in May to pursue the lucrative bussiness of pizza delivery.

Anywho, I still get all my parts at cost/pro-deal and I don't hafta to touch anyones bikes but mine. If I had to come up with a name for my relationship with the shop, I think I'd be a "consultant".

What's better is I make twice the money now, and I've got my days off so I can ride all the time, and I get fed at work.

Oh yeah, did I mention my job amounts to driving around smokin' grass and listening to tunes?

But yeah, I'm a full time student too, because I realize there's more to life.... or that's what they tell me anyway.


----------



## dusty (Jun 9, 2004)

*Artist...*

...and fundraiser for educational institutions until last year when I went back to grad school (2nd time). Last year I could have bought any bike, but decided to stick with my Bianchi steel hardtail. This year changed that plan as I wanted a FS bike to handle the very loose stuff I'm riding (it's all drift on the HT, baby) and bought an Iron Horse Hollowpoint. It was a fluke: on sale at a price I couldn't resist. I had been considering a Blur, 5-spot/Burner, or ASR/Koko and thought I might be "settling," but just rode one of my riding buddie's brand new Blur and, um, like the HP WAY better. My point is, you don't have to spend thousands. Get a decent bike and ride as much as you can.


----------



## coyoteboy (Jul 15, 2004)

*Research Engineer*

I'm researching in the field of robotics, so I get a nice grant from a research council here in the UK - pays for a fast car, kitesurfing kit and nice-ish bike OR a house in Liverpool. So I stayed at home to pay less rent and get the car/bike/kites. 

I've actually found the vast majority of people I meet in the UK who ride MTBs are engineers of some sort - mechanical, civil or electronic (not repair technicians that often call themselves engineers - design guys). I remember meeting 5 separate guys on a ride once, and 4 of them were engineers - how mad is that?

J


----------



## PickledFish (Jan 24, 2004)

Student. I've been one for a long time, going on 12 years actually. Thank god for my bro, whose charity got me my now-dusty Enduro. I do odd jobs for my dad's company too every now and then, ghosting machines, soldering PCB's and all that good stuff.

I live four miles away from a kick-ass trail and I thought I'd be able to ride a lot this summer, especially since i was deprived of riding time during the last 2 months of school because of the finals and AP testing, and SAT's and applying for college and all that fun, fun stuff. Well, its about a whole month into summer now and I've ridden like twice because as it turns out, I'm also the full-time pack-leader of a beagle pup. Can't leave him in the yard 'cause we got coyotes here in Spring Valley, CA (my neighbor's cat was torn apart and left half-eaten in front of our house). Can't leave him in the house 'cause mom might give me and the dog up for adoption if doggy leaves us another surprise in the carpet (pee, poo, and holes he tries to dig in the carpet). Can't wait for college to come in and beat the living crap out of me. 

Life is good.


----------



## pting (Mar 8, 2004)

bioyuki said:


> I'm a full-time student at Berkeley. Over the summer I work as a paralegal at a law firm and during the school year I'm working as photo editor for the Daily Cal.


Woot the Daily Cal!! Also known as the Not-so Daily Cal when I was there... But I hear it's back to every day now. 



coyoteboy said:


> I've actually found the vast majority of people I meet in the UK who ride MTBs are engineers of some sort - mechanical, civil or electronic (not repair technicians that often call themselves engineers - design guys). I remember meeting 5 separate guys on a ride once, and 4 of them were engineers - how mad is that?


What's the big deal? Isn't that normal? Oh wait this is sillycon valley... 

5 years ago, 4 out of 5 were chip designers. 3 years ago (.dot boom) 4 out of 5 were web developers. Now 4 out of 5 are unemployed.

Oh yeah, I'm a QA Engineer/web developer. Once again gainfully employed at a national ISP. Anyone need high quality low cost dialup?


----------



## Juliius (Apr 30, 2004)

I'ma father of four and husband to one great gal ... haven't quite figured out what I want to do when I grow up. Until just a few weeks ago I was managing a small portfolio of commercial and residential real estate - but I just took a position as accounting manager of a construction firm (while still trying to manage the real estate business, eek!). Anyway, paying the bills isn't too tough - it's just deciding how to spend the surplus - my latest bike was an e-bay purchase, we'll see if I can allocate funds for a newer model sometime this year...but the wife needs a new car...


----------



## STrackMike (Jan 6, 2004)

*Contractor to a large bank in the Information Security dept.*

I work for a large bank supporting a particular security program (for some reason I was the only person on the west coast that had this particular skill set and was available). I also write security baselines for server configurations in the bank. Assist in internal audits and search for security holes for the systems we support. All in all it's a pretty cool job and it's only 15 minutes drive down the highway from me. Gotta start bicycling in though.


----------



## laxguy86 (Feb 2, 2004)

I am a highscool student and sell bikes. Works great because i make money and at the same time the deals i get cut the prices quite a bit.

-dM


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Newspaper artist*

I work a roughly middleclass job in one of the most beautiful and expensive cost-of-living areas (San Francisco) in the U.S.A. but I get to commute by bike everyday and mountain bike on great routes. Plus my wife never complains when I need bikes or parts because I save about $4,000 a year with my commute. Now, if I can only buy a house...


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

*May as well jump in...*

I'm a licensed Customs broker and freight forwarder by trade. I just haven't done it for almost the last 4 years after selling out my portion of the last company I was involved with. When people ask what I do, I tell 'em I ride a bike (only wish I could do it well enough to get paid for it) as that's what I spend most of my time doing now. Alas, as I live in San Francisco and don't own a home to retire on, I will be returning to some sort of grind soon...


----------



## lnchrdawg (Feb 2, 2004)

*juast another army guy*

been in 11 years and counting down to 20. got into MTB about 1 year ago and found it very addictive. on my way to germany in a couple of weeks. Anyone interested in riding there give me a call on my email [email protected]


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

*1 More Graphic Design Geek*



K-Zero said:


> I'm a freelance graphic/web designer, and I'm currently working under contract with a well-known tech company. Unlike P-Funk, the job doesn't pay well and I have zero benefits -- but I enjoy my work and it's been a great experience so far.
> 
> I'm just happy that I can pay my bills and buy myself some bike-related goodies once in a while.
> 
> K-Zero


Yup, I'm a designer too. Mostly print and web. I've been lucky enought to do a bit of work within the bike industry. And I've been known to work for bikes and parts 

If you read any of the bike mags you've proabbly seen my work at one time or another. And if you surf the web for bike sites you may have seen some of my handy work. Like over here... www.ironhorsebikes.com/ (btw I.H. has some killer bikes this year!)

As for lack of money during college. I rode and raced a $1200 Kona for 4 years. Your bike doesn't have to be all blinged out to be fast.

-dave


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*It's What i Do*

Freelance Graphic Designer / Whore / Consultant / Father to Future Downhiller (retirement plan)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I own my own business: I am technical gear and soft goods specialist. What this means is that I repair, modify and custom manufacture techincal gear and clothing like fleece, goretex, softshells, ski wear, bike wear etc. I like being self employed, set my own hours, and being in the outdoors industry every one understands if you have to get out for a ride or for a powder day.

http://www.specialtyoutdoors.com/about/whatis.asp

~formica


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

yangpei said:


> I fix broken bones for a living. I'm pretty busy with other activities (tennis, dragon boating, softball) in addition to biking. I probably only get to ride once a week xc and maybe make it to a to Snow Summit maybe once a month to practice DH.


Boy, it could be handy to have you and that EMT guy around on DH rides.....

Kathy ;^P


----------



## richeyr (May 6, 2004)

A physical education teacher. Yeah, it's the bomb.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*Professional Pimp*

Yo' Dog


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*waster of your federal tax dollars*



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


i mean, federal employee. 

oh, and the best way to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes is either sponsorship or to work in a shop. 

road riding is good. all riding is good. 

rt


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

*Automotive designer*

I've been an automotive deisgner for almost seven years. For extra bike money I design packaging for GM. I'm located in Livonia, MI. There's quite a few trails around here in almost any direction I go.


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Wow, guess I'm the first one to post this job*

Retiree, 25 years as a GI finally pays off! LOL, but it while it is a living wage, it doesn't exactly buy a high zoot rig every year either.


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Tell me you didn't design the Aztek...*

Because that car was fuuugly!

K-Zero


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Update: freelance no more...*



K-Zero said:


> I'm a freelance graphic/web designer, and I'm currently working under contract with a well-known tech company. Unlike P-Funk, the job doesn't pay well and I have zero benefits -- but I enjoy my work and it's been a great experience so far.


After 10 months of working as a contractor, I finally sold my soul and became a corporate whore for "the man". Working as a full-time in-house designer is not as bad as I thought though...I can defenitely appreciate the steady income and benefits. Plus the people I work with are pretty cool.

Interestingly, I never though Dilbert was funny until I became corporate.










K-Zero


----------



## mugg (Jan 1, 2004)

Fashion photographer

Not the best-paying job in the world but the work atmosphere is pretty good.


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

K-Zero said:


> Interestingly, I never though Dilbert was funny until I became corporate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, you'll like this one


----------



## SSwoody (Jan 3, 2004)

*Firefighter*

I'm 35 and 5'9. I enjoy long walks on the beach........Ooops, wrong board. Former military guy here. Started with the Army, got out and went to college. Didn't like college, dropped out and went to the Coast Guard. Got out of the CG and went back to college to study Archeitecture. Got my degree and 5 months later 9/11 happened. Good friend from the CG was killed working as a firefighter. Something told me that I was in the wrong job market. So now I am a Firefighter/EMT and love every minute of it. I work 2 or 3 24 hour shifts a week. The money isn't that good but I couldn't be happier.

"Find a job that you love and you'll never work again."


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

*What I do...*

I track, order, and complete auto title work at a bank.

The work sucks, its very corporate. However, it has benefits, pays ok, and I can still wear jeans.

My current rig is on a credit card and I'm slowly paying that off...while probably ruining my credit in the process. Oh well.

KavuRider


----------



## neville (Jan 7, 2004)

*Firefighter here.*

I was in the Australian Army for just over 10yrs, got out and travelled around the world doing lots of different things for another 10yrs.
Finally settled down and have been a Vancouver Firefighter for 11yrs. SSwoody is right, it doesn't pay great but the job and hours can't be beat. My wife has a very good, high paying job, so I get the best of both worlds.


----------



## TwistedCrank (Aug 6, 2004)

*High-priced gigolo*

aka consultant


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Lol*

Thx...that was classic.

- K


----------



## East_Mosquitoville (Feb 26, 2004)

*Hey..I have one of your hats*

May be not your hat but more than likely your predecessor. My wife, then girlfriend bought a BC hat for me almost 13 years ago over there. I still wear it and infact so does my youngest son.



Hatter said:


> As my username says I'm a hatter. Actually, I own a retail hat store in the White Mountains of New Hampshire. Just made it through our first year. Working seven days a week has never been so much fun. I usually get out a couple times a week for a short ride through the woods.
> 
> SHAMELESS PLUG:
> 
> Check out www.getahaton.com for some cool hats!


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

I am the Governor of a state.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Man that is Dead On!*



DaveX said:


> Dude, you'll like this one


I used to be that green dude and worked for an idiot worse than that. Work was an adult daycare center. . . "so so so touched me...His cube bigger than mine... on and on sick of it. . . then i snapped and split. . . did the solo freelance gig and haven't looked back. . . Only bad thing i'll never get a Job with Lockheed Martin again. Oh well, Lesson Learned give two weeks notice instead of packing your sh!t and walking out.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*I sell the parts you use...*



yangpei said:


> I fix broken bones for a living. I'm pretty busy with other activities (tennis, dragon boating, softball) in addition to biking. I probably only get to ride once a week xc and maybe make it to a to Snow Summit maybe once a month to practice DH.


total hips, total knees, pedicle screws, ect. I only make it to Summit a couple time a month also and I live up here. It's a shame about the DHing there but I will race Super D there again this year.


----------



## miles (Jan 6, 2004)

*I've got a good career.*

I whack Talleys all day long. I am getting a little carpal tunnel syndrome, though- I may have to start using my other hand.

miles


----------



## sinween (Jan 25, 2005)

*Dream Job*

I produce commercial photography as well as shoot stills myself... I started off producing for Steve Casimiro with National Geographic Adventure Magazine and Bicycling Magazine (yes it blows just as hard putting it together as looking through it), that's the only way I could afford/justify my quiver of bikes.

Now that I have moved into the higher end commercial photography there's no more begging for swag, it's just so much easier to go buy it. I feel for all the guys still in school or the guys out there doingt it for the love, it's a pricey addiction that doesn't get satisfied easy.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

K-Zero said:


> Because that car was fuuugly!
> 
> K-Zero


I had nothing to do with the ass-tick. That thing fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


----------



## paddlefoot64 (Jun 5, 2004)

Legal drug pusher.


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*Per diem SLP*

I work as a speech pathologist in a post acute care facility, aka rehab center for stroke victims. Per diem work allows me plenty of free time to play.


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

*My Father*



oceansizess said:


> I work for an airline fixing planes, prior to that I was in the Army fixing helicopters. I love my job 4 days on 3 off and work nights.


was In the Army and worked on Helicopters as well. He just retired after
40 years with TWA/Sadi Arabia Airlines. Operations Mnger. Dont talk
to him about Icon,he will become Irate. Question: It is my understanding
that to obtain a job like yours,the test you take MUST BE 97% or you
FAIL. I find this very impressive. As I knew somone who failed it twice
with 96%. I was dumbfounded that 96% was not good enough. He gave up 
and went into the Service,as there standards are not quite as high.

MTK
{Thank You to All Protecting our Country}


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

I was a computer geek for over 20 years. Got burned out on the neverending technology advance. Just didn't care any more. Now I own my own landscaping company. Downside is that after a day of sweating my ass off in the outdoors, I sometimes don't feel like getting out there and taking a pounding on the trails. On the plus side, I got myself a fixie to ride on smoother surfaces, and I love it. Riding the fixie turns out to be good for my MTB conditioning too!


----------



## MTBDad (Jan 2, 2004)

*I work for a company which is an...*

electronic marketplace for trading fixed income securities and derivatives. I manage our Mortgage-Backed trading operation. A two hour commute each way to/from Long Island takes a lot of my time. I also have two phenomenal children (ages 5 & 3) who take up even more time. My riding time is pretty much limited to weekends and market holidays (thankfully the bond market closes a lot more frequently than the stock market). To make up for the shortfall in riding time, tinkering with my bike collection has become my weekday biking activity. I have three bikes, a custom Cross rig, Custom Ti hardtail (now SS) and a new Moots Smoothie. I do a lot of component swapping to minimize the costs of my tinkering. Its kinda like trading, you get a sense of relative value very quickly and in many instances I find I can buy components, use them for a time and sell them for what I paid. I am somewhat (my wife would challenge the qualification) obsessed with maintenance and that takes up a lot of time too. MTB (riding, tinkering, etc.) has become my therapy.


----------



## rsbaker63 (Aug 28, 2004)

*I set things on fire*

I work for a federal land management agency as a prescribed fire specialist. Planning and conducting prescribed burns around areas in danger from wildfires and also to get the habitats back to what they were historically. I get to visit lots of cool areas around the two state district, lots of hiking time and sometime I can bring the bike. I also spend a lot of summers at wildfires, at some of the large fire you can work long hours and since you are kept in a camp you have no where to spend any money. That is how I save up for the new goodies.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

Ever seen "Office Space" - that's my life. 

I'm a "Web Strategist" for a Capitol Semiconductor Equipment Manufacturer


----------



## Skillet999 (Jan 15, 2004)

*my job seems a little better....*

I own a Gentleman's Club as well as a massage thereapy school. Generally, my workday day goes something like this:
10am - drive to trailhead (gotta wait until 10 so all the other suckers can get to work)
Ride for 2 to 3 hours - until I get my fill.
1pm - stop by the school and get showered and quickly to the first available table for a quick massage.
3pm - off to the bank to drop the receipts from the night before
4pm - arrive at the Club to interview potential dancers
6pm - work the floor at the club, drinking and getting s$x favors from a different dancer each night
10pm - drunk, high, and laid - get a cab ride home to my crib to pass out
6am next day: Alarm clock rings and I realize I'm just a freakin' average hump who must battle rush hour and go to my lame job every freakin' day. Damn, reality sucks.


----------



## Upandatem (Apr 11, 2004)

Right now I'm a student working at a grocery store and managed to buy a 05' S-works Epic disc with not a penny from anyone else. So it's possible to have a nice bike but just be prepared to make the sacrafice of it being the only nice thing you own!!! 

Looking to become a LEO.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

djkellycx said:


> I have a regular 9-5 tech job (I work with electrians) but what pays for the bikes is DJ'ing, weddings 90% of the time. Saturdays are spoken for unless I go out real early but sundays are cool. When I DJ in nightclubs the differences between the cyclists that I ride with at 6:30am and the party people I play for from 9pm to 1:45am are hilarious. Cyclists' seem to go to bed at 9:30pm, while the clubs still have an hour before the party really starts. Jello-Shots or Powerbar Gel? Coffee or Jagermeister? Cycling and the hours I keep don't always agree but I love to do both.


SeaSYYDE!!

Hey Antonio...couldnt help myself when I saw your Avatar quote. You can take the girl out of Seaside and all...

Sabine


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

RickP said:


> I'm a 41 year old CPA. Formally a partner at a very large firm and now a Sr. VP at a publicly traded company. I have been riding mountain bikes for a few years now and I am in love with it. I ride mostly on the weekends (can't ride during the week at all, due to average 11 to 12 hour days). Lately, I have been working weekends as well. The work has been hard, but the nice thing is it does afford me the ability to have pretty much any bike I want. Currently, riding a SC Heckler for cross country and just got a SC VP Free for free ride and down hill. Selling my SC bullit. Just wish I had a little more time to ride them.


404 404 404 404 404 404 404 404 404 404 404 404 404 404

Sabine


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

*Drugz*

I work 7 hours a day and get paid to murder naughty cells and surf the web.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*o O (state of confusion..??)*



minkhiller said:


> I am the Governor of a state.


What trail advocacy bills are currently making their way through your legislature?


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

I use a computer aided drafting program (AutoCAD) and design power systems for buildings. I have nice things but not the best because I would rather have my wife stay at home and raise our two kids. It helps when your brother works in a bike shop.


----------



## DEI99662 (Feb 8, 2005)

I am a Product Specialist for an internet company.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Walt Dizzy said:


> My shins and forearms look like I pray to the Goddess of Extra Sharp Gravel.


LOL!

I've got a wrist that looks like I stuck it in a vegamatic. Six scars from 2 surgeries to put all the pieces back together in the right shape. It works amazingly well considering what it's been through.

Kathy ;^P


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

formica said:


> I own my own business: I am technical gear and soft goods specialist. What this means is that I repair, modify and custom manufacture techincal gear and clothing like fleece, goretex, softshells, ski wear, bike wear etc. I like being self employed, set my own hours, and being in the outdoors industry every one understands if you have to get out for a ride or for a powder day.
> 
> http://www.specialtyoutdoors.com/about/whatis.asp
> 
> ~formica


Now that sounds like fun!

Kathy :^)


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

trickten said:


> I had nothing to do with the ass-tick. That thing fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down.


LOL!

What did GM do, let a co-op student design that one?

Kathy <-- former co-op student ;^P


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Semiconductor Process Engineer*

I work on the bleeding edge of technology trying to figure out how to build itty bitty silicon transistors that go really fast, like 300GHz or more. There's a good possibility your cell phone, GPS unit or wireless lan card might have technology in it that I helped develop. The science is lots of fun, but I sometimes feel a bit of conflict knowing my work supports the creation the kinds of gizmos that let us complicate our lives. :^/ I'm a bit hypocritical in that I don't own the stuff I make, either. Heck, my cell phone doesn't have a color display, take pictures or connect to the net. All it does is make phone calls. And my 5 year-old computer (barely) runs on Windows ME.

On the plus side, my job supports my bike habit and lets me take bike-related vacations every year.

This article will be techno-babble to normal folks, but there are some interesting electron micrographs of the kind of stuff I play with all day if you scroll down the page.

http://www.micromagazine.com/archive/01/07/dupuis.html

Kathy :^)


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm an Infantry Officer in the Army. Have been in for 11 years. I ride as often as I can - this past year I got 5013 miles in (doing mostly very early morning rides, lunch and after work).


----------



## LBmtb (Jul 29, 2004)

part time waiter/server
part time web design
part time computer technician

Full time rider & college student.


----------



## KERKOVEJ (Jan 23, 2004)

*This is what I do.*

I sell Meth, steal cars, cap teeth in silver and gold, and make sweaters out of hemp. Well...not really. I do frelance graphic design, work at a bike shop, and race professionaly for the Cateye Enduro Team.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

I break things. Oh sure, there's design, engineering, machining, marketing, graphics, running a website, handling sales, shipping, billing, accounting, and scrubbing the floor, but what brings me to work everyday is that all that effort generates a handful of tiny little peices of metal, that I then get to destroy over and over in a multitude of methods, till I become one with its breakage, and discover how to prevent it. Then it all starts over again. Beats the pants off doing this in any of the other industries I've worked in, and even any of the other companies I've worked for in this industry. If I had to leave this job, I'd probably find a nice little beach on an island somewhere and just die there in the sunset, happily knowing I did it.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

Apparently I'll be a Manufacturing Electrical Engineer for Cummins Engine, in the plant that produces the Dodge Ram and ISB-Series (motorhomes and medium duty truck) diesels.

I received this job offer on the phone this morning, so I haven't seen the specifics. So I haven't accepted it yet, but I'm about 90% sure I will. It's a smaller town stuck between two large cities, it's not too far from home, there's good riding trails, good driving roads, I'll get special pricing on Ford and Mazda vehicles, and I like the company. Loved cars since I was a kid, so this is kinda my dream environment. Not too sure about the manufacturing part (rather do Product Development), but I'll have my foot in the door...and Cummins is good about allowing employees to move around the company.

At least one friend from school will be up there too, and a guy on here (Fett, mostly on the SS board) works up there...so I have a riding buddy lined up!

Right now, though, I'm at the University of Kentucky studying Electrical Engineering, and will be graduating in May. I'm having the time of my life right now...four classes, only one which requires effort. Free time is endless.


----------



## Daveaugust (Nov 20, 2004)

.....


----------



## Daveaugust (Nov 20, 2004)

work for a professional race team as a lead mechanic. I'm 21 years old and have been involved in motorsport since I was 12. I starting out racing speedway and shifter karts with a goal of becoming a professional race driver. I made it pretty far winning a lot of pro races across the united states, canada, and mexico. Finally my sponsorship opportunities ran dry (over 60k for a season of kart racing is tought to find and the next step I needed 250K a year). In order to stay in the same profession I got a job as on Formula Renault 2 liter team based in Houston. This year I switced teams and I'm now working for Gelles Racing and will be contesting the new Formula BMW Championship and the Pan American Championship. I'm responsible for all maintenance on the race car including engine changes, gearbox maintenance, set-up pad work, and driver fitting, in-race communication with driver via radio, testing and qualifying pitstops, and handling of all tech issues with series officials, race week setup including awning, setup pad, hospitality area, race deck floor and pit equipment maintenance. This job is stressful but I get decent time off although it doesn't make up for the 120 hour work weeks we have to pull at times.


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

Semiconductor industry. compressed work week. night shift. lots o time.


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

I've been a tool & die maker w/ GM of Canada in Oshawa for 24 years. Looking @ less than 6 to go. Several other tradesmen in the plant are MTBers as well. A little more hard core than me though.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Automotive Service Advisor*

I work for a VW/Subaru dealership. I work 10 hours a day 5 days a week. My weekends are Sun/Mon. This time of year I ride about once a week. In the summer I ride 2-3 days a week. I should be riding more soon that I am moving to an apartment located on a trail that runs 25 miles between Redmond and Seattle. Flat but fun, and there is Redhook Brewery along the way.
My job enables me to be a gear ho, or maybe it is the lack of a wife and kids. I consider my bike/habit to be my kids and wife, until a find a woman who likes to ride with me.
Whirled Peas
Dennis


----------



## davis (Jan 12, 2004)

*this, that, the other...*

Retired from the corporate world in 2002 (Corporate Trainer, did both Instructional Design and Presentation). Currently breeding "rare-breed" cattle. Anyone need a Belted Galloway? Luckily my wife is a Nurse Practitioner so she brings in income a little faster than we can lose it through farming. I'll soon be receiving my license to sell real estate in West-by-God-Virginia. So, when any of you overpaid city-type corporate/government fat cats, err, I mean hardworking citizens of Northern Virginia or D.C. need that $400,000+ house near Snowshoe, be sure to give me a call.


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

*islander*

Environmental scientist at a medium-sized consulting firm. Do a lot of streamside work in coastal British Columbia. Lots of environmental impact assessments, fish&wildlife surveys, vegetation/habitat assessments. Works out to 4 days at the desk for every 1 in the field, but I still like it. Got the school done at least, never rode as much as I did while in my first year of grad school.......then the thesis kicked in and I hardly rode atall. As for picking a profession and place to live for biking, I'll add it that one should also consider the relative cost of living in that area - maybe there's another place with decent hills yet your housing will cost 1/3 less, hence leaving you more $$ for bike stuff ;-)


----------



## endo verendo (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dolly Jockey*

I'm a Camera Operator and when I'm not riding my bike I'm riding a dolly. The sound stage I work on is about two blocks from my place and 5 minutes from the nearest singletrack. I'm currently working on this show. It's such a fun show to work on and it leaves me with plenty of time to hit the trails. It's amazing how many people I run into in the TV/Film industry who ride. Just on my show alone our Assistant Director is a roadie and our Exec Producer rides a Blur.


----------



## mrwizard (May 27, 2004)

*I'm a contractor to the DOE,*

working at Sandia labs in ABQ, been living here most of my life, working here for three years...good money and good trails.


----------



## BurkeVT (Jul 11, 2003)

*Engish Teacher*

(I always enjoyed that little piece of verbal irony.) Irony is actually why I teach. How ironic that I, ME-- the kid who nearly failed H.S. due to severe lack of interest, now teaches it. 
Not alot of time during the school year to ride, unfortunately, though summer is nice. 
I just finished my Master's degree, which I have been working towards for the past three summers. This summer I have no plan except to ride...and get married.


----------



## avsb514 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm a computer consultant that hates his job!! So if you are looking for someone in the cleveland area, HIRE ME!!!


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

CHUM said:


> Ever seen "Office Space" - that's my life.
> 
> I'm a "Web Strategist" for a Capitol Semiconductor Equipment Manufacturer


 Don't forget the new cover on those TPS reports there, Chum. I love that movie. Although I never was really able to appreicate it until I became a cube rat.


----------



## Maniac (Dec 30, 2003)

*Grape Grower*

in Sonoma County CA. Twenty-five acres of Pinot Noir and 25 acres of Chardonnay. I know MTBers are more into beer than wine, but try it sometime. The buzz from wine is different than beer...maybe better.


----------



## YEM (Mar 26, 2004)

I maintain/manage and live in a 27 room motel 20 minutes outside Las Vegas. This is one of the worlds graetest jobs one could have. I get to meet people from all over the world on a daily basis. Its great b/c the wife can "watch" the front desk while I hit the trails  ... It only takes me about 5 minutes to ride to the Bootleg Canyon Trail Head .


----------



## endo verendo (Jan 13, 2004)

Maniac said:


> in Sonoma County CA. Twenty-five acres of Pinot Noir and 25 acres of Chardonnay. I know MTBers are more into beer than wine, but try it sometime. The buzz from wine is different than beer...maybe better.


I've been drinking nothing but Pinot since seeing _Sideways._ I still prefer beer after a ride though. Are you associated with a winery?


----------



## fish man (Aug 26, 2004)

HS student, to pay for bikes i scrounge (sp?)


----------



## Maniac (Dec 30, 2003)

endo verendo said:


> I've been drinking nothing but Pinot since seeing _Sideways._ I still prefer beer after a ride though. Are you associated with a winery?


Actually our pinot goes to Flowers, Siduri, Loring WIne Company, Failla-Jordan, Tandem and Freeman. Keefer Ranch is the vineyard designation. If you get a chance try some.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Law student. 

I spend the rest of my time at the gym or on the trails or running. It keeps me happy and sane.


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Trevor! said:


> Law student.
> 
> I spend the rest of my time at the gym or on the trails or running. It keeps me happy and sane.


You mean being a moderator isn't a full-time, high-paying job?


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Another Air Force guy here*

I'm on my second stint in the AF. I worked avionics on C-130's for seven years in NC. During that time I got my BS in Industrial Technology. I took a job in the "real" world as a manager at a furniture co. That sucked! I hated everything about work but loved the mountains. I got fired! Thank god.

I decided to re-enter the Air Force about 18 months ago. I have been much happier since. I now work on Avionics on B-52's. Don't know half of what I should. I am weighing the benefits of going to the Officer side of the house. I must make a decision soon as I am not getting any younger.


----------



## ctracer01 (Oct 17, 2004)

i'm a "full-time" high school student (haha) and currently do my own outsourcing for a lady who runs a wool company. this winter i'm building myself a titus racer-x, total cost is a tad over 4k (i'm afraid to add it up).

the secret is to have no overhead.... i got no bills to pay except car insurance and gas.


----------



## LeftyMax (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Precar:

LeftyMax here......I am a self employed electrical engineering consultant for local firms, and I also provide commercial and industrial electrical installations. Been doin this for about 16 years and I love it !

Self employment is the best "good work incentive" builder !, cause if ya don't wanta work ya don't eat, and if ya feel like jerkin off for the day ya don't get paid !

Climb N Decend !
Lefty Max


----------



## jeffro (Jan 16, 2004)

trickten said:


> I've been an automotive deisgner for almost seven years. For extra bike money I design packaging for GM. I'm located in Livonia, MI. There's quite a few trails around here in almost any direction I go.


you design for GM? 
I work for another automotive company and I always thought that the most frustrating job in the world must be a GM designer. The concepts are usually cool but its obvious the production design is completely ravaged by bean counters.


----------



## Cupidstunt (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm a Charge Nurse, in a town called Middlesbrough, North East England. It pays OK, especially for round here, where the average wage is one of the lowest in the UK. Overtime pays for my bikes, a Giant VT and a Litespeed Niota. We have some of the best riding in the world within a 3-4 hour drive of us, its just a pity that our weather is ****! I'm off to Spain at the end of March for a weeks riding, then i'm going to Colorado in September for two weeks, where i'll also be visiting Moab and Fruita. I cannot wait for September to arrive!!!


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

I'll try to find time to read all of the posts, as I am pretty busy with some multi-tasking right now. But for now, I will stand out on a limb and say that I am the only Foundry Rat out of us all. .


----------



## curacao (Feb 18, 2005)

*Were do I Work*

Hi guy's I Hale from Curacao Netherlands Antilles, lived 10 years in the US, 9 in curacao working as an Instrumentation engineer for the oilrefinery was also a volunteer figher fighter and Rescue Team leader. Went to Netherlands for 5 years and worked diffent jobs from telefoon company test engineer to Marine geologist. Traveld the world, did most my biking offshore and on boat. Now I'm back in Curacao working as an Instrument Engineer for the refinery, married to a great woman that lives biking. Things couldn't better, thinking about it, it could!! I could be riding right now.


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

*speaking of going out on a limb....*

$50 says I'm the only photogrammetrist here.......now I ride a Banshee Chappy and an On-One steel Inbread.....


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

*I sell Insurance... really*



precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


Yep, insurance all the way. I protect you against risk (while hucking myself off large rocks at high speed).

I'm also completing a PhD...really.


----------



## markybrue (Jan 5, 2005)

*Bikes!!!*

I help run a Bike shop! (with brewboy) I also have a teaching license (not using) and have a professional hobby as a photographer.


----------



## fireball (Dec 19, 2004)

precar said:


> What do the riders on this site do for a living?
> 
> I'm asking in reference to being able to afford multi-thousand dollar bikes and finding the time for riding them.
> 
> ...


I'm a line Chef in a small family chinese restaurant. I make ok money but I'm not getting rich.You don't need to make alot of money to have a nice bike. I own about 3 bikes, worth about $5000 total. It's just a matter of priorities. I choose not to drive. Which saves me alot of $ on car payments, insurance, gas, maitenance, etc. Besides i live in a small town, i can get around on my bike almost as fast as a car. No need for me to drive and this way i can afford the bike(s) and gear that I like. Alot healthier too!


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

*Wow?*



billybobzia said:


> special education teacher, middle school.
> summers off, get to ride 2-3 days per week, have 2 kids of my own and can't wait to teach them to mountain bike (one is almost three and the other is on his second day of life)


Your a "special education middle school" teacher! Hard enough being in middle school in addition to being in "special education" (future convicts of America)!

Anywho, I'm a business manager (basically a small business owner) of a manufacturer and distributor.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*designer*

I spend 8 hours a day infront of a computer screen designing for internet/intranet kiosk etc. Pay is terrible and it's a killer on the eyes, but I suppose it's fun making interactive environments.

Been thinking about getting my teaching degree, so I can have summers off to ride.


----------

